# Looking for Objective Feedback



## Rina (Dec 28, 2005)

I have just started a website called Maximum Woman and I would really appreciate objective feedback. This isn't a "please buy my clothes" post, its truly just a - what do you like and what can I improve post.

Thanks
Rina

www.maximumwoman.com


----------



## Emma (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd like to see the clothes on a larger woman rather than on those small things you've got them on. See there's some clothes that look good there but i've NO idea what they would look like on me.


----------



## abluesman (Dec 28, 2005)

I think you are on the right track, Rina, but to be honest, 2X and 3X are not going to generate much interest from true SSBBWs. You need to be in the 4X, 5X, 6X and even bigger sizes to accomodate our lovely ladies. I know that when Christy looks at a new sight and sees sizes "up to 3X", she's out immediately, with not much chance of her returning.

If you really want to make a splash and generate sales, you need to offer something for everyone. More often than not, "Plus sized fashions" are a "why bother". They're a dime-a-dozen. Offer appealing clothes for the SSBBW and you've got yourself a hit.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Rina (Dec 28, 2005)

Hmmm, I am right there with you on that one. I wear a 4X myself so I know the frustration. We do carry some 4 and 5X's but even they are cut small. WE are working on our line right now that will go up to a generous 5X for sure. My next question would be - would SSBBWs rather sift through items to find some in their size or would they rather have a separate button for Super Sizes?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 28, 2005)

I have to say I like the site I didn't see size charts anywhere, did I miss them? I personally would like to see these styles in larger sizes, cause I'd wear the hell out of them. Prices are a bit high. But then again I can't see the quality of the item so it makes it difficult to say. Great stuff I love it Im not sure they would fit me or I would have placed an order already. 

Good Luck 

Berna


----------



## abluesman (Dec 28, 2005)

Definitely give them a separate area. Saves time when you're wanting to spend money. Nothing more frustrating than spending 20 to 30 minutes looking for one item that fits.


----------



## Emma (Dec 28, 2005)

Rina said:


> Hmmm, I am right there with you on that one. I wear a 4X myself so I know the frustration. We do carry some 4 and 5X's but even they are cut small. WE are working on our line right now that will go up to a generous 5X for sure. My next question would be - would SSBBWs rather sift through items to find some in their size or would they rather have a separate button for Super Sizes?



Well in an ideal world all would go up to a high size. But yeah I think a supersize button would be best. It's no fun looking at something, loving it then finding that it doesn't come in your size.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes an extended sizes button would be a great way to weed thru things


----------



## Carrie (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh, I agree, I'd wear the hell out of these clothes if they came in my size. And yes, either everything should go up to the same large size, or have a special way to just see the SS items. 

Another thing I like for online shopping is a "What's New" button, where you can see the most newly added pieces, rather than wading through everything to find the new stuff. Zaftique has this feature, and I love it. They also show what body types are best suited for each particular garment, using small symbols. 

Very nice start, though!


----------



## Rina (Dec 28, 2005)

It's funny, when I started I said 'I am going to carry Super Sizes, and Im sick of everything going to 3X, and Im going to make sure and find jeans that go up" etc and lol, what an eye opener this has been... THEY DONT MAKE BIG SIZES. I guess individual stores like Lane Bryant and Torrid make their own clothes but all of the manufacturers I've found in LA and NYC make junior plus sizes... its been very frustrating. Its totally our goal to have our own line manufactured quickly.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 28, 2005)

I absolutely believe that, Rina. It's so difficult to find clothes above 3 or 4X that are also fashionable, not matronly, and that actually flatter curves rather than hiding them in a pup tent. Difficult, but not impossible -- thank god Zaftique and a few others go up to 5/6x, or I'd be screwed.  

Anyway, whoever does find a way to mass produce and market stylish clothes to SS women is going to be rich, simply due to supply & demand. There's so little available out there, that the simple truth is, I'm willing to pay through the nose for beautiful clothing. I'd prefer not to, but I will if I have to. Looking and feeling good is worth it to me.


----------



## Jane (Dec 28, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> I'd like to see the clothes on a larger woman rather than on those small things you've got them on. See there's some clothes that look good there but i've NO idea what they would look like on me.


Amen!!! I do not buy from sites/stores that use waif models to try to show me what clothes may look like on me.


----------



## toni (Dec 28, 2005)

wow some of those tops are so hot!!!
that silk print tube top and the black drape neck is soooooo cute

i am going to wait till they go on sale...i never buy retail price


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm not a graphic designer but I think the layout of your website needs to be improved. It seems too "sparse" and one has to scroll for a long amount of time to reach the bottom of the page.

I also cannot emphasize enough: good photographs! Often when I want to buy an article of clothing, especially online I have to take a leap of faith because the photos are grainy and don't offer a zoom in option. Ulla Popken is guilty of this but in all fairness they do have a print catalog.

Otherwise some of the tops are quite cute and I hope you can find a bigger niche for supersized clothing.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 29, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> I also cannot emphasize enough: good photographs! Often when I want to buy an article of clothing, especially online I have to take a leap of faith because the photos are grainy and don't offer a zoom in option.



Let me add to this specifically - I want to see the back of an item. I pass over buying items all the time because they don't show the back. Being a short gal, it is also important to me to know how long an item of clothing is, ESPECIALLY tops.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice site, like other posters I was dissapointed by the 5X cap, and the limited supply of larger items. 


Good Luck!


----------



## Rina (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the great feedback. I was so motivated by these responses that I contacted a friend of mine who is a patternmaker and dress designer to create a line specific for super sizes. She runs a shop in Toronto and was excited to work on this project. We are meeting up this week to work on 8 pieces. 5 tops, 2 pants and a dress - to start I am actually going to use a few of our current pieces - like the faux wrap and max top, and modify them - maybe add bell sleeves and make them longer in the front - the things that I look for specifically when I'm shopping. I'll keep you posted on the progress

Rina


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 29, 2005)

First of all, i love the site design. It's pleasent to the eye and easy to navigate. I too am larger than a 3x and wouldnt be able to buy anything. I also know it's hard for you to find people to make sexy/trendy clothing in the larger sizes. It's a niche that someone with the start up capital really needs to hit. (i once wanted to do this niche with lingerie but dont have the time with my other business ventures)

I like the idea of a supersize button for the larger sizes. It would add to the ease of navigation so someone can find their own size without wading through all the cute stuff they have no hope of wearing.

I think it's a really great start to your site and I wish you all the luck


----------



## AmazonKelli (Dec 29, 2005)

Being 6'1 I find it SOOO hard to find clothes that are long enough in the arms, legs and torso. 
UGH!

tall section would be nice too..for SSBBWS that are taller

i never see this anywhere. I always have to ask for extra inches.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Rina...

You've gotten a lot of good feedback already. It would be worth it to make a trip to the Fashion Mart in LA (to speak with some clothing reps), or make it to Fashion Week in April. There really are some companies starting to get into super sizes. It is still a small market...but worth the looking for.

The scarcity of supersizes is what has prompted many of us in the clothing business to manufacturer our own. Jody from Myles Ahead has a small factory attached to her store. Janelle from Love your Peaches, and myself (info in my sig) both have a small manufacturing situation onsite and offer customization for our clothing. Cathy from Big on Batik went to Bali Indonesia to get good prices in manufacturing supersizes.

Manufacturing isn't the only issue...more importanly is, design. Very few people understand designing fit for supersizes. Cathy had to work hard and long with her people in Bali before they "got" the sizing. For me, I think being supersized helps me in fitting supersizes in cute and wlel fitting clothes. 

That said...welcome to the Fashion Forum. You are welcome to use a link to your business in your sig, but more important we want you to hang around and participate.


----------



## Jane (Dec 29, 2005)

Rina said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback. I was so motivated by these responses that I contacted a friend of mine who is a patternmaker and dress designer to create a line specific for super sizes. She runs a shop in Toronto and was excited to work on this project. We are meeting up this week to work on 8 pieces. 5 tops, 2 pants and a dress - to start I am actually going to use a few of our current pieces - like the faux wrap and max top, and modify them - maybe add bell sleeves and make them longer in the front - the things that I look for specifically when I'm shopping. I'll keep you posted on the progress
> 
> Rina


And Rina, remember, those of us with one size top and another size bottom need love, too.


----------



## unity (Dec 30, 2005)

I agree with the other girls, it would be nice to see the stuff on actual fat models, but other than that, your site is fabulous! There aren't enough plus size sites that carry clothing I'd actually wear. I'm so loving the wide leg dress pants... I'll be back next payday!


----------



## Rina (Jan 9, 2006)

Thank you guys so much for all the great feedback. Admittedly I'm in uncharted territory here so its so great to hear what people "really" think

I've just started a new section on my site that involves more community then shopping - so please, take part.

Thanks again,
Rina

Maximum Woman Community


----------



## fatlane (Jan 10, 2006)

The problem is that there aren't any FA's in the design business. They're all either gay men or gay men in women's bodies.

Trust me, if I was a designer, I would SHOCK the hell out of the haute couture runways. Forget McQueen's "Highland Rape" show for Givenchy. I'd storm the ramparts with my vision for cotured corpulence.


----------



## Tina (Jan 10, 2006)

A couple of things. First, as a very pear-shaped woman with a big bum, every dress or skirt I wear is higher in the back than the front, and that gets really old. Also, it's difficult to find pants that fit well, because if they fit my waist, they're too small for my hips and legs. When it comes to blouses, if they fit my hips, they're too big around the neck and shoulders. A line of clothing for pear-shaped women would be marvelous, but I don't expect to see it any time in the near future.

Lastly, it's hard to find a reasonably-priced black velvet, floor-length skirt (without the rise-up in the back).


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 11, 2006)

My kingdom of some fashion design talent!!!!


----------

